# Birds on a wire.....



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Yes, that's me, the crazy girl pulling over suddenly in traffic to get out and take pictures of the feral pigeons up on the line..... I couldn't resist. There were so many of these guys and they just looked so happy up there. (If you open one picture, you can just use your arrow button to go to the next one). 

http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/BirdsOnAWire


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I have never seen feral pigeons sitting on wire over here. maybe your wires are thicker?

Lovely photos!

Cynthia


----------



## Ashbel (Jul 1, 2006)

Great pictures! I loved the little captions you put in too, lol. Don't worry about wanting to take the pictures.. I'm like that too. I stop a conversation when we're driving to say "AW, A PIGEON!" and stare at it till we're too far to see it, LOL. My family is used to it by now.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Such cute photos!  

I just love seeing ferals hanging on a wire.


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Brilliant pictures and excellent captions. Just as well that the traffic looks fairly light  

Michelle


----------



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

The pigeons on my way to work just sit on their wires all the time. I've never seen them flying around in a flock, as I see the ones downtown do. It's really strange, I think. But if they're happy just sitting there, then I guess it's fine, LOL

Rach


----------

